# Australia Star. Maiden Voyage. Auckland Star.



## shaun (Mar 6, 2006)

I was on the maiden voyage of Aussie Star. Fell ill in Fremantle as was hospitalised with appendicitis. Flew from Fremantle to Sydney to join Auckland Star and sadly had to do the whole aussie coast again. Would like to make contact with Len Fronzyck and other crew from either vessell.
Shaun Rennison. Hull.


----------



## rip (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi shaun i sailed on the maiden voyage of the australia star in 1978 from newcastle to auckland
rip


----------

